# shMITT.



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

I'd seen a few bits over the past week or so about a new style of washmitt, the EDGE shMITT. I read Epoch's great review here - Link. Being the type of person who likes to try things for himself though, I thought I'd best put a few on my next order from C&S. Middle of this week, these arrived as part of an order.

Here they are -










The white wash mitt has a yellow backing, ideal for bug removal from glass etc. The black one in the centre is designed for doing those dirtier jobs, such as wheels and tyres (no more tyre dressing stains on your wash mitt:thumb: ) There are some Sonus washmitts in the picture to give you an idea of scale.

I opened up one of the white shMITTs -










You notice straight away how deep the 'egg box' waffle pattern is on these.

Turning the mitt over, it became obvious not only how well designed these were, but also the build quality is 2nd to none. There's a solid bead of glue adhering the yellow backing to white front of the mitt.

Built to last? -










Closer inspection of the white foam of the mitt showed a nice tight cell pattern in the very soft foam -










Compared to the large open cell structure of the black wheel & tyre shMITT's.-










I gave Tommy the shMITT, telling him to give the L200 a Saturday wash. Tommy was WTF-










The shMITT a nice snug fit on Tommy's hand -










Using a Meguiar's Hyperwash mix, Tommy started using the same technique as we would have used with a lambswool mitt, with the shMITT. Starting at the top of each panel-










Tommy lightly wipes the mitt down the panel, taking with it any loose contaminant missed by the pre wash rinse. The mitt checked after each pass for grit that may have been picked up.

Tommy was then able to use a little more pressure -










Even though Tommy's applying a nice amount of pressure to the shMITT, you'll notice that the egg box design of the shMITT is staying in shape. We found that this helped offer safety to the wash -










Tommy soon in the swing of the shMITT, it only took him half a panel, and then he said it actually felt right-










Tommy turned the shMITT over. The clever design of using white helps clearly show any dirt that the shMITT has picked up. This means that you can judge how often you want or need to wash out your shMITT, something that you can't do with a lambswool.-










Now here's the cleverest bit of this design, the rinsing out of the shMITT before reloading with fresh soap solution is just so easy -










Put the tip of the shMITT onto the edge of the bucket, and push down with your finger tips -










While keeping the pressure pushing the shMITT against the edge of the bucket, slowly push the shMITT across the buckets lip-










As you slowly slide the shMITT across the buckets lip, you are actually removing the grit / dirty water from the mitt onto the OUTSIDE of the rinse bucket. -










Once the shMITT is submerged in the bucket of rinse water, it's quite easy to give it a couple of wrings by simply closing your hand to a fist. The foam cell design makes cleaning easy-










On removing your hand from the rinse bucket, we found that by starting from your wrist, and scrapping the shMITT against the inner buckets edge -










And using this technique as we removed the shMITT from the bucket -










That we got a clean shMITT after every rinse -










We think that this was because most of the dirty wash solution had found its way down the outside of the bucket, and not back into the rinse bucket -










This resulted in a much cleaner rinse water solution than normal. The white material of the shMITT allows you see easily if the mitt needs a second rinse before collecting more wash solution, not that ours did.

*My findings*

I must admit that I was a bit skeptical about these shMITTs before using one today. A couple of the people that I've chatted with about these shMITTs this week have also been skeptical, stating comments like - "if it's not broke, don't fix it".

I've always been very careful using lambswool wash mitts, understanding that although they offer greater safety than a sponge (by a country mile) they too still trap grit particles. Their design also making this grit entrapment hard to see.

After getting over the initial apprehension of using a shMITT today, I've got to say that I'm impressed with them. The snug fit makes keeping the fully loaded with shampoo shMITT on your wrist so much easier. And these shMITTs hold a tonne of wash solution as well.

The clever white design provides an easy indicator of any dirt picked up. the clever design enables you to wring out the mitt, removing the majority of the grit, before you've even put the shMITT into the rinse bucket. The soft cell structure makes cleaning a breeze.

I really don't think that washing can get any safer than these.

I will be using the shMITTs gain, as part of our wash procedure. It really is a great bit of detailing kit:thumb:


----------



## Roo (Mar 25, 2006)

Fantastic write up Steve! :thumb: 

I have a couple sat here, waiting to be used as soon as my hand is fixed! Your review makes me more confident about giving them a go. They are a lot bigger than they look in pictures, and I'm personally quite surprised just how soft the foam was. Been mucking around, and also found that quite a bit of pressure can be applied without the Shmitt losing the waffle pattern and flattening, which has got to be encouraging as it means less chance of a flat surface grinding material against the paint.  

So, are the Sonus mitts up for sale...?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Roo said:


> Fantastic write up Steve! :thumb:
> 
> I have a couple sat here, waiting to be used as soon as my hand is fixed! Your review makes me more confident about giving them a go. They are a lot bigger than they look in pictures, and I'm personally quite surprised just how soft the foam was. Been mucking around, and also found that quite a bit of pressure can be applied without the Shmitt losing the waffle pattern and flattening, which has got to be encouraging as it means less chance of a flat surface grinding material against the paint.
> 
> So, are the Sonus mitts up for sale...?


Cheer's Roo:thumb:

Same here mate, I wasn't overly keen on putting the L200 paintwork under any risk. I honestly thought that I'd be the last person to wash their car again with anything 'sponge' -










Once you get over this fear though, you'll soon see how great these shMITT's are:thumb:


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Used mine for the first time an hour or so back.

Can't really comment on the sudsing side of things as I also used Einszett Perls for the first time and it simply doesn't seem to produce any foam in the bucket.

That said, I echo what you've said, it seems easy to use, cleans very easily, doesn't drip everywhere between dunking it and getting it to the car, and doesn't take ten minutes to wash all the crap out afterwards, just give it a quick wash, then place in a folded up bath towel from the wash basket and stand on it to squeeze it dry.

It'll be interesting to see if it feels any different with a more susdy/foamy shampoo mix.

The only downsides are it doesn't seem as easy to get into mouldings as it does with a mitt, oh and it's a real pain in the ass keep typing shMITT so I think I'll settle on shmitt


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Fantastic write up Steve, i must admit these shMITTs look a fantastic piece of kit, thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

wow... those look so much better than the Sonus wash mitts.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

superb write up as always steve


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks fantastic, tommy looks like he was having fun!


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Have you tryed the wheel shMITT yet Steve?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Great write up Steve, glad i'm not the only one who rates these. I have had the pleasure of using mine three times now, has a few battle scars but its still rinsed out clean. I have high hopes it will go the distance.

Also handy they dry on a radiator in about 30 mins because you can rinse them out so much


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Yet another great write up Steve.:thumb: 

The shMitt is fantastic. Used mine a few time now and love it. I find it suds alot better than a mitt too.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Great piece of kit ,but remember the shmitt is made of foam unlike a sponge

Glad people are starting to warm to the idea of the shmitt:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice review Steve.

I don't think I will lose my own apprehension until I use one. Still a bit skeptical, can see the benefits, but can see some drawbacks too.

Will probably wait until these are 'established' before trying one myself.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Great one Steve:thumb: 

How do they fair with a less sudsy (is that a word?) foaming shampoo, say like Megs #00?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Alex L said:


> Great one Steve:thumb:
> 
> How do they fair with a less sudsy (is that a word?) foaming shampoo, say like Megs #00?


One thing that we did notice while using the shMITT was the very little 'suds' the shMITT created in use -










It did seem to glide nicely over the paintwork though, using the lubrication of the shampoo solution held within it. I reckon these shMITT's must hold over half a pint of water:doublesho


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Excellent write up there Steve, and a very interesting read... I may well have to try one of these out, but I really do enjoy using my lambswool mitts so I think I will stick with them for the time being. Like Neil, I remain a little skeptical I'm afraid having seen one with grit particles trapping on the upper surfaces of the egg box design but perhaps I just need to try one out at some point.... As with all things detailing though, its each to their own


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

The thing I noticed having used mine is that the rinse bucket water was filthy and with lots of tiny particles in it which I don't usually notice with a lambswool mitt, though I accept it's possible I was looking more closely as I was trying out something new.

The interesting thing was when I was done and came to rinse the shmitt.

With a lambswool mitt it always seemed that when I washed it out when I'd finished washing the car all manner of tiny bits of crap crap came out of it - and you can't spend five minutes each time you dunk it in the rinse bucket.

With the shmitt there was nothing left in it to rinse out.

It's early days and when I think about the theory behind both I still don't know if I've totally lost my scepticism but the car isn't covered in scratches so for now I've no reason not to stick with it.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers buddy:thumb: 

Any swirls/marks after using it?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

^^ Good points - guess I'm thinking the same with my mitts here though, have been using them for ages and the car remains swirl free so following the advice of "find something you like and use it often" is what I'm doing, though the Schmitt does look interesting - I guess I, like Neil has said, am just waiting for these to become more "established" before I feel safe in taking one to my paintwork.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Alex L said:


> Cheers buddy:thumb:
> 
> Any swirls/marks after using it?


Nothing at all that I could see, though I don't have lighting. It was reasonably sunny (though bloody cold) so I did my best to check out panels from different angles to catch the sun and everything looks fine.


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

Interesting to see something that seems to reverse everyone's thinking.

Has anyone assessed these for inflicting swirls? A blank CDR as a test? It would be interesting to assess.


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Im sticking with my sheepskin washmitt...


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Great write up. I may get one one day, still got 2 new mits to get through!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Thomas-182 said:


> Looks fantastic, tommy looks like he was having fun!


He was straight into washing his Micra with the shMITT as soon as he'd done mine.



Neil_S said:


> Nice review Steve.
> 
> I don't think I will lose my own apprehension until I use one. Still a bit skeptical, can see the benefits, but can see some drawbacks too.
> 
> Will probably wait until these are 'established' before trying one myself.


Wish I'd known that you were up 'North. You could have seen first hand on someone else's car:thumb:



detailfinish said:


> Interesting to see something that seems to reverse everyone's thinking.


That's what I felt Damon.

Unfortunately, I'm not the type of person to wait to see what everyone else is doing then follow, or to knock something without trying it first. I honestly think I've found another really good addition to my detailing kit armoury here.


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not the type of person to wait to see what everyone else is doing then follow, or to knock something without trying it first.


Agreed, hence my question. Open minded about this, just think thats the real test as we all strive to care for our/customers cars.

So has anyone tested for defect inflicition? I guess is hard to test on our cars as they have so much protective product on them.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> Wish I'd known that you were up 'North. You could have seen first hand on someone else's car:thumb:


I didn't even think, will drop you a line next time mate.:thumb:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I would be tempted to try one, but still can't get on with using a mitt as a mitt. Use my Lambswool mitts as a sponge/pad with cuff folded in. These would bu a no go for me by the looks of there size and then in use.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I have 'fondled' the scmitt but haven't used one and given my large stock of wash mitts on purely financial reasons I will wait until I need to restock before trying a schmitt. By that time I'm sure we will know more!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey Neil, 

Once my family have finished bleeding me dry with their christmas lists i'm going to get one (or two), how do you fancy i come to yours, we de-swirl the bonnet of the mx5, then give the bonnet a good firm wash with one to see what it can do?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Brazo said:


> I have 'fondled' the scmitt but haven't used one and given my large stock of wash mitts on purely financial reasons I will wait until I need to restock before trying a schmitt. By that time I'm sure we will know more!


same here, i got about 10 of the sonus washmits from autopia, so wont be interested till these have been used....

altho, saying that, i am interested in the black one, as i currently use 1 of the older sonus lambswool mits and a megs wheel brush to do the alloys.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Alex L said:


> Hey Neil,
> 
> Once my family have finished bleeding me dry with their christmas lists i'm going to get one (or two), how do you fancy i come to yours, we de-swirl the bonnet of the mx5, then give the bonnet a good firm wash with one to see what it can do?


Sounds like a good idea :thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

tape the bonnet in half sheepskin one side shmitt the other


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

peter richards said:


> tape the bonnet in half sheepskin one side shmitt the other


:thumb:


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

washing a de swirled panel will be clean and grit free so your not gonna get a true picture of possible swirl infliction. it would be interesting to see how it performs on a medium to heavy soiled panel against the lambswool. pre soak and rinse first of corse then divide into two and wash a side each, then crack out the brinkman.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

pcc said:


> washing a de swirled panel will be clean and grit free so your not gonna get a true picture of possible swirl infliction. it would be interesting to see how it performs on a medium to heavy soiled panel against the lambswool. .


Not if you only clean the bonnet and leave the rest dirty, then wash them, then straight onto the bonnet:thumb:



> pre soak and rinse first of corse then divide into two and wash a side each, then crack out the brinkman


No pre-soak with foam as it's not something i can do, so is an unfair test for me


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Just as a quick follow up I was at the petrol station this evening filling up and gave the car a quick check whilst I was doing so - not a single swirl or mark that I can see under the halogen/sulpher/whatever lights.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

hutchingsp said:


> Just as a quick follow up I was at the petrol station this evening filling up and gave the car a quick check whilst I was doing so - not a single swirl or mark that I can see under the halogen/sulpher/whatever lights.


I'm going to buy another couple with my next order from C&S.

I've just been talking with someone who has a 'rather' swirled car about a detail / defect removal job (DB9:thumb: ) All the marks on his car are caused through poor wash technique. I'll leave the shMITT's with him as part of the after care kit, and return a month or so later to see if he's managed to re-f**k up his paintwork.

That'll do to convince me:thumb:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

^^^Nice one Steve

Top shMITT review btw:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Alex L said:


> Hey Neil,
> 
> Once my family have finished bleeding me dry with their christmas lists i'm going to get one (or two), how do you fancy i come to yours, we de-swirl the bonnet of the mx5, then give the bonnet a good firm wash with one to see what it can do?


Good FIRM wash :doublesho

Is that how you got the swirls in it by giving it a good FIRM wash with a wash mitt 

Perhaps a side by side test with the same pressure on both would be more appropriate....

Heres my own personal take on the scMitt's

The way I am looking at the scMITT's are from an evolution point of view.... like my Xbox 360 compared to my original Xbox, Microsoft would not have made a console thats worse.... oh, and MY GOD :doublesho Rainbow 6 Vegas is where its at.... Next Gen gaming at its best.... So potentially I am going to go to the scMITT from the wash mitt, just the same way I went to the wash mitt from the sponge....

Its the same with the scMITT. I wouldnt have thought Edge would have gone to the efforts of building a new machine and manufacturing this product and bringing it to market if it had been rubbish or inflicted swirls..... I would also have thought they alpha and beta tested it.... I have been talking about this product with Aaron at the start of this year so it has taken some months to come to market.

Just look at the Edge system for buffing, the adaptor and pad method was embraced by this community, no one said "oooo well the foam may scratch my car as its not meguiars or Lake Country" we all just had a go  Its the way we are... We all love new things but equally there are products we dont like (thats why there is a personal sales section) I have personally used some microfibre cloths in the last 6 months (whilst product testing) which inflicted swirls into my car too and they were brand new..!

The scMITT product will never get "established" in the UK market if everyone waits for someone else to try it, I mean these scMITTS are £8.95 not £89.95 thats less than you will spend on a bottle of car wash or that nasty german rotton egg smelling P21s wheel cleaner....

Its edge's reputation on the line.... I dont reckon they will make a crap product....

Johnny


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice post John.

Tommy's face summed up to me exactly what was going on -










I think you can see that he looks just like someone who's spent the last year having the message 'DO NOT WASH YOUR CAR WITH A SPONGE" drummed into him at every opportunity. The guy knows that poor wash technique causes all those swirls that we have to spend so long polishing out.

I honestly felt that Tommy thought that I was testing him, when I gave him the shMITT. To see how he responded.

We did start to do a side by side test at the time with a wash mitt, but it became pretty clear to both of us which Tommy preferred. This was summed up at the end of the job by Tommy, when he washed his own car. Given the choice of wash mitt or shMITT to use, he went straight to the shMITT, and we all know how many cars Tommy washes for me:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> The scMITT product will never get "established" in the UK market if everyone waits for someone else to try it, I mean these scMITTS are £8.95 not £89.95 thats less than you will spend on a bottle of car wash or that nasty german rotton egg smelling P21s wheel cleaner....
> 
> Its edge's reputation on the line.... I dont reckon they will make a crap product....
> 
> Johnny


I should imagine your right, at the moment I have 4 or 5 brand new mitts which I haven't seemed to have inflicted any/much marring with, so it's more a case of using these up first.

Plus I know I can rely on a long term report from the nice people who have bought them already :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Good FIRM wash :doublesho
> 
> Is that how you got the swirls in it by giving it a good FIRM wash with a wash mitt
> 
> Perhaps a side by side test with the same pressure on both would be more appropriate....


lol, what i meant was to maybe put a little more pressure than normal, not the amount i would use if i was planing wood:thumb: 
Although sometimes i have found myself putting a little more pressure on the lower panels, just to remove something that hasnt come off straight away.

And as steve has shown you wouldnt be using it dirty as it's easier to clean, so i wouldnt be throwing them around around the garden, then putting them straight into the paint.

As i have said somewhere else i really want to try these as i'm not a big fan of malting mitts (every single one i've had has done this ) so make sure you've got some at the start of the new year:thumb:

ps it's been swirled from the time we got it, so i wouldnt know if i've added any 
Although i only was and dry in straight lines and havent seen any straight line mars/scratches yet:thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Excellent write up Steve - and convinced me to get one and a Zymol sponge as I have a black car this weekend  and I even plan to try both on the Pug.

I think it's worth remembering, understandable caution aside, that this is made by Edge and I'd imagine that what they don't know about swirling ain't worth knowing given their huge range of buffing pads.

Secondly, I find that the majority of my "wash damage" is inflicted during the drying, not washing, stages regardless of careful use of towels, QD etc - I'd guess this is due to dirt & grit blowing onto the surfaces between washing & drying hence why I'm on the lookout for a compact leaf blower as I'm fed up with marring the Pug in particular whenever I wash, no matter how careful I am - either this or go back to the "Italian test drive" drying method - i.e. hoof it down a dual carriageway until the majority of the water is dispersed


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

AndyC said:


> Secondly, I find that the majority of my "wash damage" is inflicted during the drying, not washing, stages regardless of careful use of towels, QD etc - I'd guess this is due to dirt & grit blowing onto the surfaces between washing & drying hence why I'm on the lookout for a compact leaf blower as I'm fed up with marring the Pug in particular whenever I wash, no matter how careful I am - either this or go back to the "Italian test drive" drying method - i.e. hoof it down a dual carriageway until the majority of the water is dispersed


Your very right Andy, wouldn't be without the water filter now. :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

FWIW guys I used a zymol sponge last weekend twice 

Feel so much better thats off my chest


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Got my shMITT at the weekend. The first thing you notice, other than it really is quite large, is just how soft the foam is - much softer than a finishing pad even. I look forward to giving it a go next time I wash the car.
People will start posting up threads "You don't still use a lambswool mitt - SHOCK HORROR  " before too long


----------



## Autoshine (Mar 26, 2006)

Have ordered some of these and look forward to trialing them.
As said a well respected company surely has done there homework.

For me the fact that they don't malt and die in no time has to be reason enough to give em a bash!

Plus as already said its not heartbreak money.. If you don't like em, they can always be set aside for wheels or even cleaning the house windows!!

Has anyone tried them 'in the hand' rather than on it??? Is it possible???


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Autoshine said:


> Has anyone tried them 'in the hand' rather than on it??? Is it possible???


Ditto.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes i have tried both ways and i prefer in the hand method


----------



## The Edge (May 30, 2006)

Just keep in mind we designed the ShMiTT to accept your hand quite comfortably and it holds your hand like a glove unlike the lambswool that holds your hand like a wet moldy bag! We found it makes washing much easier when the mitt holds your hand instead of the other way around, and attached to your hand so securely insures that it will not accidentally fall on the ground.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I can not get on with wearing things as a mitt, hampers my wash. Plus I use multiple wash mitts just for the upper part of my car, it is just not practical to keep swappping them.

Cheers David, may have to give one a try.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Rich said:


> I can not get on with wearing things as a mitt, hampers my wash. Plus I use multiple wash mitts just for the upper part of my car, it is just not practical to keep swappping them.
> 
> Cheers David, may have to give one a try.


Rich i wouldnt put anything that was going to cause any damage near my car ,but im hooked on the shmitt:thumb:


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Tryed mine yesterday and im not sure how i got on with it TBH.

I felt like i wasnt picking up much water, the Scmitt didnt seem heavy and all the sudds seemed to be concentrated on the yellow part of the Scmitt.

Ideas?

Also my Grit Guards kept moving around in my buckets, how can i stop this?


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

deej said:


> Tryed mine yesterday and im not sure how i got on with it TBH.
> 
> I felt like i wasnt picking up much water, the Scmitt didnt seem heavy and all the sudds seemed to be concentrated on the yellow part of the Scmitt.
> 
> ...


The Grit Guards to move about a bit in the large buckets but not enough that I've found it a problem. I've heard people talk of putting some garden hose around the edge to hold it in place.

As for not picking up water, I find that odd as it's basically a sponge - what I do sometimes find is that it almost picks up too much water and doesn't give as much foam/suds as I'd like so I tend to sort of "dunk" it quickly so it picks up enough water to clean but also to foam up when you squeeze it.


----------



## Autovogue (Oct 1, 2006)

the only problem i have with these is im going to have to buy more, i find theat they hold lots of sapy water a quick squeeze f the hand and you gt some foam, i much prefer these to a mitt.


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> The Grit Guards to move about a bit in the large buckets but not enough that I've found it a problem. I've heard people talk of putting some garden hose around the edge to hold it in place.
> 
> As for not picking up water, I find that odd as it's basically a sponge - what I do sometimes find is that it almost picks up too much water and doesn't give as much foam/suds as I'd like so I tend to sort of "dunk" it quickly so it picks up enough water to clean but also to foam up when you squeeze it.


Yeah i seem to have conquered the method today, giving the Scmitt a quick squeeze to release some suds and it worked very very well, i dont think il be going back to a mitt.

Still have to figure out a way to stop my grit guards moving around, its really annoying


----------



## lord melch (Aug 15, 2007)

Great review, bought one (after using Lambswool Mitts) and I'm converted.
Excellent product..:thumb:


----------



## lord melch (Aug 15, 2007)

Rich said:


> I can not get on with wearing things as a mitt, hampers my wash. Plus I use multiple wash mitts just for the upper part of my car, it is just not practical to keep swappping them.


You don't have to wear it as a mitt. Pass the string through the centre hole and loop over your index finger..


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

I've got a schmitt but i've gone back to using my noodle as my car started to become swirly, some swirls were as a result of a friends washing my car in the incorrect manner however i'm just not sure about the schmitt. . . . did it causde any swirls?? with my noodle i was sure my car was safe, it just doesn't seem safe using a sponge whether its soft foam or not. I've seen people using grout sponges?? what good are they?? i might try one. 

Dave


----------



## lord melch (Aug 15, 2007)

Well post it my way


----------

